# what tree has puffballs?



## droit

Hi, I live in East Texas and wondered about this tree that has gumball size puffballs on it, they are golden, and break up into fly-a-aways...is this what they call Cottonwood? the tree itsself looks kinf of light-barked like a sycamore or birch.

any help would be appreciated , thanks


----------



## bethlaf

nope not cotton wood
soft fluffy balls falling off in spring time would be sycamore, inside those puffballs is the actual seed


----------



## GrannyG

We call them cottonwood trees in our area. The ball is golden in color after it is dry, then bursts open, and has cotton looking fibers/seeds which go everywhere.


----------



## mistletoad

The boys and I call those puffy seed balls "bommyknockers" but agree the tree is a Sycamore


----------



## birdie_poo

mistletoad said:


> The boys and I call those puffy seed balls "bommyknockers" but agree the tree is a Sycamore


We call them Monkey Droppings, but alas, Sycamore is correct. Have them things by the millions, here, and they plant them at every new thing they build around here. Messy, messy things, and ugly, in my opinion.


----------



## kmrouse

Yep, that's a Sycamore. Scalely bark that looks a lot like a Maple tree, large
leaves that resemble Maple leaves. I'm told the wood is often used as a substitue for Maple to make butcher block cutting boards.

When we moved onto our place in Liberty Co. 4 yrs ago, I thought they were Maples. Cottonwoods, I believe, put forth a white bloom much like the dogwoods do, only later in the season. 

By chance do you have any Pecan trees? I was wondering if yours have started
blooming or putting foliage on. Mine haven't started yet, and the locals tell me it's a possible sign that more cool weather may still be in the works......

Mike in SE Tx


----------



## tnborn

sycomore tree. Have pictures?
tnborn


----------

